# PayPal



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello all, does anyone know if PayPal charges you if you keep money in your account with them. The reason I ask is I want to start putting money to the side for detailing products & waxstock next year without it being in my bank or cash which I'll spend so I'm wondering if it is possible to store everything in there so can top up each month & save what is sold on here & ebay.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I have used it for years,i'd say no


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

No they don't as far as I'm aware - I often have a bit of money sat in there I forget to transfer to a bank account after selling something on eBay.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ta it's also so I forget it's there and the mrs don't know lol


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Ta it's also so I forget it's there and the mrs don't know lol


:lol:If it's not cash, it's not real money - spend away :buffer:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

No charges.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

no charges but id bank it , only takes for your account to be hacked or paypal decides something is dodgy and will freeze the account


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Got £200 in mine ready to buy new stuff, Paypal is in my name, the bank account is joint. Go figure, she can't spend what she can't get at, lol


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

That's the plan of action lol.
Wait for personal sales with swissvax  so if you know or see some let me know or wax stock next year. Can never take to much


----------

